# APRIL FOOLS 2006 - Army.ca Transfer of Ownership



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2006)

Well, I've let this run long enough I suppose. For those who suspected, this is in fact an APRIL FOOLS joke. About 10 people filled out the "opt out" form, and I didn't breathe a word of it to the Staff prior to making the "announcement" so some of them were caught up in it too. 

At any rate, I'd never transfer Army.ca to DND... not only am I too wrapped up in it to give up my baby, but I strongly doubt they would want it anyway!

Thanks to all those who participated.


Cheers
Mike



All,

Today brings a bittersweet announcement: *Army.ca will be transferred to the Army News (Public Affairs) section of DND on April 15th.*

This deal has been in the works for several months now, and can finally be announced publicly as the new fiscal year opens up.

What does this mean for Army.ca visitors? Ostensibly, nothing. Army News intends to continue running Army.ca with the same mission, goals and focus we currently enjoy but with the added benefit of a much stronger resource pool. (Things like server upgrades will have better backing in many ways.) I have discussed just about every facet of Army.ca's policies, guidelines and vision for the future, and I am confident the demeanour of our community will be unchanged.

I understand that some may have privacy issues with this transfer, and as such we have jointly developed an 'opt out' program. Anyone who does not wish to participate in the transfer to DND simply needs to confirm their intention using this form:

http://army.ca/php/transfer.php

The current "move date" is set for Friday the 15th and will post more details shortly. Thanks to everyone who has helped Army.ca reach this milestone, and I look forward to the coming site improvements under DND's guidance.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Apr 2006)

Mr. Bobbitt,

bittersweet news indeed. You've run this site quite effectively for years now, and I sincerely hope that you shall remain involved in the site!

There are a few things that I wonder how it will affect, however.

Will the mods remain the same? What about subscribers?

Either way, if you feel this is for the best, then no worries. I'll stay on the site.

Des


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2006)

Not me, I did my time in the friggin' army, I'm outa here..... :threat:


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Apr 2006)

This brings up a good question.  I'm a subscriber, and more than happy to remain so.  Having said that, I just filed my income tax return, and let me assure you, I have rendered unto Caesar big time this year.  So, are we privately funding a DND run site, and if so, where is the benefit in continuing to do so? Where is the LEGALITY in doing so, as DND is a not for profit organization, other than a few guys in really tall hats in the cocaine factory  .  Early in the AM here in the Free Republic of Alberta, and my thoughts are meandering, but I think you get my general drift?

  I will add that I am somewhat disappointed, as this was supposed to be a forum outside the Green Machine, was it not?  How long before the pogrom starts against serving dissenters?  I'm well beyond the army's reach now, others here, not so much...


----------



## Lance Wiebe (1 Apr 2006)

Wow.

This must be tough, Mike.  Your baby, leaving home to belong to another.

I think that I, and quite probably most others, will be adopting a cautious stance as the magic date approaches....just to see what, if anything, changes.


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Apr 2006)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> This must be tough, Mike.  Your baby, leaving home to belong to another.
> 
> I think that I, and quite probably most others, will be adopting a cautious stance as the magic date approaches....just to see what, if anything, changes.



Agreed


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Apr 2006)

Truly disgusting,

I trusted you and this site, and you sell out to the man.

Ok all, if you feel the same come visit my new site

On the Level with tess.

Loads of excitement, fun, and plenty of shenanigans!

Take that you stinkin' capitalist!!



dileas

tess


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Apr 2006)

Mike

I'm burning my t-shirt, stomping on my ball cap, melting down my coin and shredding bumper sticker.  This really sucks.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Apr 2006)

does this mean that nobody will stick it to the man and hang out with me?

 :'(

Come on folks, vote with your feet, or fingertips...."Hell no we won't go!!"

dileas

tess


----------



## Springroll (1 Apr 2006)

I'm just gonna sit here and enjoy the rest of the reading today.... ;D


----------



## Grunt_031 (1 Apr 2006)

Well a sad day and I am very disappointed with the news as will be others. I see DND found a way to finally rein in this site.
DND did have a site very similar to this a while ago and it was shut down because of the same types of comments and views that DND pers are posting here. It will not take long for the new masters to rein in and discipline the vocal. I guess I will be visiting the other forums that will not be censored by my boss.

How do I get back the remaider of my subscription? DND gets enough of me already.

Over and Out

Grunt_031


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Apr 2006)

I'm disappointed and really don't know what to think. Many here posted comments feeling they were free of being 'taken to task' by the highers for what they said. Many have usernames to hide their identity, etc. Now the database, with everyones personal info, as gathered by the site, now becomes property of 'The Man'. Assurances aside, I don't have a good feeling about this. I think you've just witnessed the dagger blow that will cause the slow death by bleeding and infection. They couldn't make it work twice before, what makes them think it will work now? Oh well, there's that new forum everyone here was invited to join a couple of months back, maybe time to take a look, as soon as I find the link.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Apr 2006)

I think it's a very timely announcement.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Apr 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I think it's a very timely announcement.



I agree and it's Mike personal property to do as he will. I would like DND to get on here now and explain what their intentions really are and what they are going to be doing. 

I wanted them to start buying off the shelf for things we really needed, but figured some new equipment would have more priority than an internet forum.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Apr 2006)

Will the serving Mods be offered posting to the new Army.ca staff?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2006)

Not I, I've just sent Mike my letter of resignation. effective as of 0001 on todays date.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2006)

Sorry to see you go Bruce, you've been a real asset to the site.


----------



## clasper (1 Apr 2006)

Mike:

Unless you got a HUGE bundle of cash, this is a very foolhardy decision.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Apr 2006)

I will take the wait and see approach .


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2006)

clasper said:
			
		

> Mike:
> 
> Unless you got a HUGE bundle of cash, this is a very foolhardy decision.



It really wasn't about money, but I've found that the time requirement for Army.ca has been more than I can commit to... unfortunately Army.ca has suffered as a result, and hopefully the new arrangement will help with that. It wasn't an easy decision though, and there are times I feel the fool for taking this route.  :-[


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Apr 2006)

I stand fast in my resistance.

Long live the revolution.

hasta siempre la victoria, tess o muerre!!

dileas

tess


----------



## AmmoTech90 (1 Apr 2006)

Viva Zapata!!

Fight the Power!

Illegitimi non Carborundum

D


----------



## muskrat89 (1 Apr 2006)

They aren't wasting any time. I just received an e-mail stating (when you read between the lines) that because I reside in a country other than Canada, my services as a Moderator posed a "problem", and that effective the takeover date, my status would be that of Regular member, should I choose to stay....

 ???


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Apr 2006)

Hasta la pizza!!  Vaya con carne, amigos!! >


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2006)

Well at least they are cleaning house with the damn American moderators...as it should be.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (1 Apr 2006)

Never surrender


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Apr 2006)

Mike,
  I have thought about it and with heavy heart decided that a DND run army.ca was not for me either. Its been a blast but I resign.


----------



## Journeyman (1 Apr 2006)

Well, it's been an interesting Psych experiment so far, with this being the 4th response I've drafted.
Let's see.....shock....anger....disbelief.....sorrow.....anger......well, the texts tell us that acceptance will be coming.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2006)

Ex-D,

Well, I'm disappointed, but I completely understand. Hopefully you'll stick around through the transition to see how things end up. I will have an update to post on this before noon today.


----------



## muskrat89 (1 Apr 2006)

> Well at least they are cleaning house with the damn American moderators...as it should be



Aren't you missing a re-run of Prison Break, there, Mongo?


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Apr 2006)

That's not fair Mike.  Like local news adds :" Tune in at 11:00 to find out if this common household cleaner will ignite in your toilet"


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2006)

Still working out the details... what I can say now though is that anyone with any doubts should use the opt out form. It will not delete your info, but will allow you to re-establish yourself after the transfer with no penalties if you choose to.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Apr 2006)

I thought our privacy was a guarantee Mike??? WTF I Just got off the phone with my Divisional Officer, I am to see my XO first thing Monday morning regarding comments made on this site. Thanks a fucking lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2006)

Don't jump the gun, it may not be what it seems. It's possible your XO wants to counsel you to stay on as DS after the transfer.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Apr 2006)

I am through here...I know better.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2006)

Quote from Bobbitt,
I will have an update to post on this before noon today.

Do you think I'm some kind of " poisson" that will wait around? If so your more the fool than I....


----------



## aesop081 (1 Apr 2006)

Mike, what the **** were you thinking ?  You should have sold it to me as i obviously have too much money and too much time on my hands.  Now you have screwed me, i've been informed my leave is cancelled and i have to report to the Wing Commander to explain my comments on here.

Entirely unsatisfactory state of affairs


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Apr 2006)

This fucking day just keeps getting better.....my P1 just gave me a blast. Just shows that Monday is not going to be a good day. just waiting for the damn Queen to call now.

Anyone else get a call from their superiors yet?


----------



## Trinity (1 Apr 2006)

As a Chaplain.. I find this totally disgracefull..


This action is Immoral, unethical and destroys the moral
and the spirit of the very troops you meant to serve by having
this site over the last 11 years.

Your actions are thoughtless, careless and irresponsible. 
You are damaging lives and careers by this.  It would be
better to have simply shut down the site than to hand
it over to the military.  Even I fear for repercussions as I'm
sure my conduct will now be called into question since they
own the site now. 

I cannot in good conscience have any part of this.  Despite I JUST
renewed my membership like 2 days ago... (thief.. since you knew
you were doing this and took my renewal) I am resigning effective 
immediately from this site.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2006)

Yea, go ahead, confess.....oh wait..


----------



## muskrat89 (1 Apr 2006)

Mike - why has my mod status been revoked?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Apr 2006)

Nice show of thanks eh muskrat from the new management....


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Apr 2006)

The pogrom is upon us, Day of Long Bayonettes, anyone?  I fear this is the end of a beautiful thing.  We knew it had to come, the Army fears change, and destroys what it doesn't understand.


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Apr 2006)

Good thing I'm still in Texas or I would be finding my way to Mike's front lawn with some of former Army.ca compadres with signs, rocks and a few dozen eggs.  Hope you and the family did not have any plans to go shopping today Mike - check your car tires lately.  Maybe we could organize a rolling car demonstration from Col By Drive to Mike's front door.  Living proof - everyone has their price.  I hope it was worth it Mike.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2006)

Fool's money, say I.....


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Apr 2006)

Enjoy those thirty pieces of silver....I believe that's the going price?


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Apr 2006)

Has the date of the announcement got any significance?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2006)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Has the date of the announcement got any significance?


Yes, the budget for the transfer is part of the 2006/2007 Fiscal Year, which starts today. No announcement could be made before the budget was guaranteed.


----------



## Trinity (1 Apr 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Enjoy those thirty pieces of silver....I believe that's the going price?



Nice...   Judas comments... 

Now Mike just needs to kill himself to make the prophecy complete!


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Apr 2006)

It looks like the sherrif just joined the rustlers.


----------



## navymich (1 Apr 2006)

Well at least most of you have the option to stay or not.  They are already fast and furiously disposing of the Navy folk.  Guess we would contaminate the site.  Has the Air Force gotten the same termination memo?  Mine says I have until noon to clear out any posts and messages I want to keep before it is all wiped clear and given a proper burial at sea.


----------



## camochick (1 Apr 2006)

This sucks. I love this site and now i get a message saying because this is an military forum civilians may not be able to come here (or if they can it will only be the recruiting forum, no decision has been made yet) . I know card and I will be the first ones on your door step mike. Hope you dont mind cleaning some eggs off the front of your house. > :rage: :skull:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2006)

Well, time to give Bruce, Ex-D and muskrat their DS status back again... you're not getting off that easily! 

Thanks to everyone who participated.


----------



## p_imbeault (1 Apr 2006)

I was just about to mention it was April 1st for those who were not aware


----------



## Drummy (1 Apr 2006)

Hi all,

I really hope I'm right with this one ! ! - It is April 01 - and that is APRIL FOOLS DAY on my calendar.  ;D

With a little bit of luck.

Drummy

Too many posts while typing. Oh well :


----------



## navymich (1 Apr 2006)

You're great Mike, that was alot of fun for a rainy Saturday morning.  Very well done.  I was curious as to how many honestly didn't realize the date, but it was more fun to play along.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2006)

I knew it smelled of an Aprils Fools Joke ...... hahaha...... Good one Mike


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Apr 2006)

You mean I used that 30 pieces of silver thing for nothing?  Opportunities like that don't pop up every day.  No hard feelings, Boss? Sir?? Mikey, buddy?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Apr 2006)

This thread is gay! That said if this ever does happen for real you can delete all my posts along with my user name account.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Apr 2006)

But what about my posting?  I could have telecommuted.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2006)

Deep breath everyone, it was just a joke.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Apr 2006)

Was fun Mike.....I suppose I should switch my handle and tag line back?


----------



## Trinity (1 Apr 2006)

Notice the date.. are you kidding me

I just finished a 24 hour shift...  the last think i was thinking
of was the date.

I thought some of the posts were a little odd, but I ended up
going for the opt out idea anyway just in case.

I admit...  I was a sucker!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Apr 2006)

I should get an Oscar for my part as the outraged ex moderator.


----------



## Journeyman (1 Apr 2006)

I think we should purge the sailors anyway   ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2006)

Bonne Journee des Poisson a tous......


----------



## ZipperHead (1 Apr 2006)

I fell for it hook line and sinker, and went and told my wife in a panic what happened..... I realized what happened after I said "It takes place on Apr 15th......." and then realized that was 14 days away (15 - 14=1) and then I clued into that it was a April Fools joke.

It was pretty good, and I was tempted to fill out the Opt Out form, and change my User Name so "The Man
" wouldn't be able to punish me for my flapping gums.

Ex-dragoon, you did go a liiiitttttlllllleeeee over the top with some of your posts, and in hindsight, almost gave away the game (I doubt anybody in the Navy hierachy would ever admit to reading Army.ca..... too busy upholding the Navy tradition of Rum, Sodomy and the Lash........)

Al


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2006)

Two things gave it away for me right off the bat, knowing Mike would never sell, and the fact that I had already "offered" over the floor intercom that the first 5 "residents" to report to dorm 2 would be given an early release paper......... >


----------



## GAP (1 Apr 2006)

Excellent April Fools joke...disappointedly believed it. Now to get on to the S***head, #@%%$# comments. God I hate being made a fool of!!!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Apr 2006)

Does that mean no one will join my future site?



Oh well so much for the revolutionary life....

I fell for it at first, and paniced.   I went all over the place on the site to see if there were anymore warnings.  I was about to pm mike, when I inadvertently crossed my pointer over the clock (bottom right hand corner of scree) and the date popped up!

too good

dileas

tess


----------



## Franko (1 Apr 2006)

BWWWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Mike PM inbound.

Bruce...that is so cruel, I likey!   >

Regards


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Apr 2006)

Actually Al you would be really surprised on who in the navy reads army.ca, I personally know of 2 4 ringers and a whole slew of cdrs on down


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2006)

The trick is going to be "besting" this one next year!


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Apr 2006)

You got me, and I just finished reading all of my posts and editing my profile.

Mike PM inbound


----------



## Journeyman (1 Apr 2006)

OK. I fell for it massively. Mike, you're an a-hole. I *hate* practical jokes (note to self: don't log in 1 Apr '07)

But to quote that wise philosopher Joni Mitchell, "....you don't know what you got, 'til it's gone." So, possibly still in shock from the thought of this site being passed over to a Branch inhabited primarily by people who washed out of their originally chosen fields, I've just submitted my subscription (Being a non-PayPal Luddite, cheque is inbound).

(Don't drug dealers use the same marketting ploy? - - give 'em a taste, then threaten them with its' removal     )


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Apr 2006)

Well Done Sir....


Thankfully I was sleeping through all this, but I am sure my rage would have been something fun to express...cause lord knows some of my post's could be construed as umm disloyal 

Besting this will certainly be an issue....


----------



## monika (1 Apr 2006)

I clued into this one. First clue was that this had been in the works for a few months? Months? We should all know by now it takes DND *YEARS* to acquire something this valuable ;D The next glaringly obvious thing I saw from my number crunching lane was "guaranteed funding" :rofl: Now, maybe that wasn't meant to be humourous but the concept of guaranteed government funding to a number cruncher?

Sorry to all who fell for this twisted prank. One year the Leafs board did something similar, claiming the owners had sold the site to a group of Sens fans.


----------



## Haggis (1 Apr 2006)

Believe it or not, Mike, my youngest daughter busted you.

Around 0800 I was reading this thread with my first cup of coffee.  I'd started drafting a lengthy and passionate reply when my daughter came up and said "Hey Dad, do you know what day this is?"  So re-read the thread and then I waited..... and watched... and waited... and edited... and watched.

Good thing too, 'cause you were gonna get lambasted! (and I was probably headed for a Warp 7 trip through the warning systems, both Army.ca's and the CF's  ;D)

Well done!


----------



## Trinity (1 Apr 2006)

Mike

It was funny and all..

but you forgot to give me back my Mod status after I quit


----------



## Pea (1 Apr 2006)

HAHAH Mike. You are my Hero! 

If I hadn't of been passed out from painkillers from getting my wisdom teeth yanked yesterday, I would have been quite upset. And seeing as though I am an emotional female after all, it wouldn't have been pretty.  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Apr 2006)

I should have known. My head doesn't start working until after lunch dammit! Great shot boss. I will now go into my word documents and delete all the nasty expletives and make the call to cancel the contract that was taken out on your scrotum. It worked out well though. It put me in the proper frame of mind to deal with the used car salesmen this morning. I think I may have to go out of town to purchase my daughter's car now. 

Well done you. 

Monkhouse, wear your cup next time we meet!! >


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2006)

Where's my car?? :rofl:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Apr 2006)

Got chased off the lot before I could make the deal for your's. Serves you right. Had a nice pristine, pink, Mary Kay Topaz all picked out for you.


----------



## camochick (1 Apr 2006)

HAHAHAHA I knew right away so watching you guys was hilarious. Thanks for the laugh.  >


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Apr 2006)

First thing I thought of was what would I do at work.  Second was that it was Apr 1.


----------



## beach_bum (1 Apr 2006)

I found out it was April Fool's Day REALLY early this morning when my daughter got me.  (the old "cat threw up in the kitchen" gag) so I don't believe anything I read or hear until after noon today.  LOL


----------



## OLD F of S (1 Apr 2006)

The only way to make it better would be transfering ownership to Scott Taylor




                         Good One Mike OLD F of S


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Apr 2006)

Don't forget Steve Staples.


----------



## Zoomie (1 Apr 2006)

Looks like an interesting morning had by all - I feel discriminated against for living on the West Coast.  Maybe I will sue army.ca for left coast discrimination (still not noon here yet).


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2006)

Methinks Mike pulled the plug early anyway, he was going to let it run to noon EST but he bailed.....would love to read his PM's.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2006)

Yeah, I did get some good PM's... and my pucker factor got too high so I couldn't let it run any longer... I was afraid people would delete their posts or something.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Apr 2006)

You got that right.


----------



## Cloud Cover (1 Apr 2006)

Could have been much worse- what if he sold it to CBC or .... Pike.


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Apr 2006)

I was about to start doing that, right after I was finished a nice post :threat:. At least you called off your prank.

BTW how many of the DS were in on this ???


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2006)

None of the DS were in on it initially, but as they figured it out Bruce, Ex-D, muskrat89 and Michael O'Leary all seemed to join in without much coaxing.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Apr 2006)

go figure

That was almost boderline crossing the line.


----------



## rormson (1 Apr 2006)

This was a good one. Cheers Mike. At least for a second you had some guessing. CHIMO!


----------



## Burrows (1 Apr 2006)

I wasn't even awake when this was going on.  But It was clearly a joke.


----------



## Haggis (1 Apr 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> That was almost boderline crossing the line.



Maybe one of you DS should put Mike on Verbal Warning for scaring the shyte out of everybody.  But only until midnight.


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Apr 2006)

Mike, just another question; how long have you been planing this prank ???


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2006)

Started thinking about it a couple weeks ago and then put the "opt out" form together this week.


----------



## theseeker (4 Apr 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Well, I've let this run long enough I suppose. For those who suspected, this is in fact an APRIL FOOLS joke. About 10 people filled out the "opt out" form, and I didn't breathe a word of it to the Staff prior to making the "announcement" so some of them were caught up in it too.
> 
> At any rate, I'd never transfer Army.ca to DND... not only am I too wrapped up in it to give up my baby, but I strongly doubt they would want it anyway!
> 
> ...


well now i feel dumb i missed this on the weekend and read it today but i sure am gald it is all a joke
the only other fourm i have found is by far less ..........um ............useful or enjoyable than i find this one.
http://www.usmilitary.com/forum/      and i have allready passed this web page on to allot of my friends...


----------

